# acupuncture and emdr



## 28039 (Mar 14, 2008)

has anyone tried any of this to aliviate the symptoms of dp/dr?


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

3333


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I stuck needles in myself but it hurt :mrgreen: . I'm gonna try acupuncture soon, just hope she doesn't pop me big head


----------

